# thermostat works backwards



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds like you just got a wire or two hooked up wrong somewhere (common error). Sometimes new stat terminal maybe a little different than old stat. Can you please post a pic of the thermostat terminal and control board terminal on hvac unit? Also name and model of stat. Thanks.


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

Did you try switching the wires. It's probably just your new thermostat is backwards from the old one


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

if your just typical R,G,Y1,W1 flip the W and Y wires shut furnace toggle off on that 115 just incase you spark one of them...:wink:.


----------

